# Many problems with my Pavoni Europiccola



## RaphaelVerco (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello,

I have recently acquired a Pavoni Europiccola which I love, however, I have some small problems. Maybe you could help me identify the source. So it's a second-hand, post-millennium, I can't really tell you more about It... The problems I have encountered are the following:

- when heating the water, the green light indicator never completely stops. At the beginning it stays on for about 3-4 minutes then it stops but every 30 seconds it lights again. So the light turns on intermittently but never goes out completely. This might be linked to the second problem: after 3-4 min I have pressure coming out of the safety valve. The flow is very small, but I can hear it and it never stops.

Finally, I have small drops of water coming off the showerhead even with the lever down.

What is weird is that with all of the above problems I do manage to pull great shots however I do feel they could be better!

Can anyone tell me why I have these problems and how I can fix them?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@RaphaelVerco - welcome to CFUK. By reading, it seems like the machine needs some love. Have you ever cleaned the piston, the group, changed the seals, group gasket, etc? I bet that, if you do that, all the dripping and leaking will go away.

Re: safety valve: it might be that your boiler is too full, or you have a vacuum breaker which not shutting properly.

the green light comes on and turns off every 30 seconds or so, sometimes longer, sometimes shorter. It cycles. It is to do with the pressurestat keeping up to the set pressure. you can hear the heating element turning on and off as the light turns on and off.


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi, I don't know if you use facebook at all but you can sign up for the "lever fever" group and the "La Pavoni lever machine owners" group where you can get really expert help and advice. The whole site is, as the title, suggests devoted to lever machines and you have a group of really experienced, knowledgeable people who are very generous at giving support and tips . You can search on the group for problems such as yours which will give you access to previous files etc. I would thoroughly recommend this.


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55388-leaking-shower-screen/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=788209&embedComment=788209&embedDo=findComment#comment-788209

@RaphaelVerco couple of potential fixes to the leaking shower screen in here


----------



## RaphaelVerco (Mar 9, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteamThank you for your answer! No I havent done anything on it yet. I was afraid I would make the problems worse by dismantling it. But Yes now I think she really needs a good maintenance and maybe to change some of the seals. Once dismantled I will have a look at the seals, even if they look in good contions, do I need to replace them ?

@IriscoThank you for the info, I will definitly do that!


----------



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

The bonus to the Europiccola is when you take it apart for a good old clean, it's very easy to put back together again. I say this as a total novice to anything DIY (I have issues putting pictures up!).

I had a few similar teething problems with mine and cleaning it seemed to help a lot.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a machine with a similar issue with the safety valve not closing properly. Even after a good clean it still seems to only work around 90% of the time. Good news - a light tap to the valve casing with the tamper quickly fixes the problem! Not too hard though, don't want to damage either the chrome on the casing, nor to put a nick in the tamper.


----------

